
Windows Terminal 1.0 - zadjii
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-1-0/
======
js4ever
Am I the only one thinking that MS is making those moves several years too
late? I jumped out the MS ship 3 years ago and since I'm seeing a solid trend
of dev and big companies doing the same.

~~~
pjmlp
I jumped back around 10 years ago disappointed that graphics programming
wouldn't never be a thing on GNU/Linux, and I am still doing pretty alright
there are lots of Windows only shops, or those that do Java on a mix of
Windows/macOS (as per IT offerings) and deploy on whatever server runs an JVM.

------
iamsmooney
Been using the preview with WSL for a few weeks now, really like it. Feels
more like a stronger *nix terminal than the Ubuntu app did.

------
truckerbill
Still wishing there was some equivalent to "sudo". The UX of running a
priviledged window isn't quite there for me yet.

~~~
nojito
What's wrong with

    
    
        Start-Process -FilePath "powershell" -Verb RunAs

~~~
riffic
everything about that is wrong.

~~~
pickle-wizard
If it is too verbose for you just alias it.

